# Mount Jefferson, NH 1-31-2015



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2015)

When I moved to New Hampshire six years ago and became aware of Mount Jefferson, I immediately began to wonder if it was skiable.  As I settled in and got to know a few people in the community, I'd ask around if anyone had ever skied it.  The typical response was, maybe some cross country skiing in the flat lands to the north of the Mountain, but definitely no downhill attempts that anyone recalled.

After several reconnaissance missions during the summer seasons, I announced plans last summer for a first decent down the South Face of Jeff.  All whom I spoke to concerning this desire expressed tremendous doubt.  I was told, "That pitch and that exposure?  You would need historic amounts of snow to even consider it."   I would not let the naysayers deter me.

Fast forward to this winter and it was looking like the season would pass me by with no chance at summiting and descending Mount Jeff.  However, just like that, Mother Nature this week delivered the historic snowfall needed and I began hatching a plan.  Today would be the day.

A little after 4PM I reached the trail head with the summit looming in the background.  








I began my ascent around the perimeter.  I have a set of Marker Dukes and released the heels and made my attempt at skinning (without skins).  I was a clumsy fool moving along the trail often heading backwards.  It was clear I would not make the summit until dawn if I didn't employ other tactics.  I removed the skis and would hike straight up the fall line.  One problem?  My Dukes were jammed with snow.  I couldn't for the life of me get them to latch back down. I was melting down like a petulant child.  My dreams were going to be shattered because of an equipment malfunction!!  (read: me being an idiot and not knowing how to use my equipment).  I had to swing my skis like a baseball bat against an adjacent tree to free the snow to allow the heels to lock down.  With the bindings re-positioned for the descent, I hoisted my skis on my shoulder and trudged forward.

At approximately 4:35PM I finally reached the summit.  The sun was setting over the coastal mountains in the distance. 






I stopped and admired the view while catching my breath.  I don't know if it was the altitude of being 210 feet above sea level or the 210 pounds of force my body was exerting on the ground below, but my lungs were burning.  There would only be one attempt today, so I had to make my run a good one.

I clicked in and looked off in the distance as the slope dropped precipitously out of sight below.






The trees came at me fast and furious, but they were spaced perfectly.  Not a sound below my feet as the coverage was perfect.   When I reached the bottom I looked back and admired the sea saltwater kissed powder turns I just laid down.  






I reached my car to head home at 4:46 PM as the Moon began to rise over the NH Seacoast. I was happy.......a dream realized.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 31, 2015)

You didn't have to repel into the couloir?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2015)

I went around the side.  I may be stupid, but I don't have balls.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2015)

That's going after it. Nicely done.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 31, 2015)

I've only hiked that mountain. Can you show on a map or something more or less as far as you went up to, and which course of travel you took down?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2015)

look closely at the first pic Tuna


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 31, 2015)

Gotcha


----------



## freeski (Jan 31, 2015)

A lot more trees in the winter.


----------



## Edd (Jan 31, 2015)

YOU TACKLED THIS ALONE!!!??

Seriously, where is this?


----------



## steep911 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2015)

The mighty summit of Jeff's Hill towering over Great Bay at the southern end of the Sweet trail.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 31, 2015)

I was worrying that you might have to take shelter and hunker down for the night after your late start.  Sounds like a pretty courageous decent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 31, 2015)

So happy you got to check this awesome goal off your list!   Sounds like a fun adventure that you will always look back and say I did that


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

This is fantastic


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 1, 2015)

Haha. I was really thinking you meant the _other _​Mt Jefferson.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2015)

Well. Done sir !!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh...that Mount Jefferson.  I was going to say that it looked like you got a real late start for a Presidential Ski Trip.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

Answer the real question: how was the trek across the parking lot?


----------



## frapcap (Feb 2, 2015)

Awesome man! 
Did I read right that it only took you about 35 minutes to get up there?


----------



## Nick (Feb 2, 2015)

That looks awesome! WE'll miss you at the summit this weekend!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 2, 2015)

NICE!
Were worried about wolves?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2015)

Sharks


----------

